# Updating Nextcloud



## Henning Kessler (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello,

I have Nextcloud installed via pkg. Now Nextcloud shows me that a minor version update is available which is not available via pkg (quarterly branch). Should/Can I use the integrated update mechanism from Nextcloud to install those minor updates or does that break things?

Sorry for the newbie question ;-)

Henning


----------



## jbo (Apr 20, 2021)

This is most likely not helpful to you at all for your current situation but might still be valuable for future endevors or other people coming across this thread while doing research: I am running half a dozen Nextcloud instances on FreeBSD servers (always jailed) for several years. I had no problems with it using php/mysql/nginx from ports and simply installing Nextcloud like you would most web applications ("copying files") following the Nextcloud installation guide.

Updating nextcloud itself via the provided web-based updated worked great every time too. I think if you would do this now and then update from pkg you might potentially run into problems.

Personally I see very little benefit pulling a web application from a package management system.


----------



## Henning Kessler (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello Joel,

thank you for your answer and please excuse my late reply. I started with the nextcloud as a pkg as it seam to me to be the most easiest, secure and supported way on FreeBSD. Next time I will tried a more handcrafted approach ;-)


----------

